# Daunte WHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just sitting and watching this new kid they drafted! He moves very well has put some decent passes on target and gives me hope that Brad will only be around this year and then the reins will be passed on!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, it was nice to see the poise that the he had in the pocket. I'd like to see him sliding in pre-season though, the backup Bing from Oakland tried to take his head off out there.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

On another note though, Jackson was pretty lucky in the fact that two of his passes about got picked and taken to the house.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

cmon, brad johnson....................I can't wait to see 30-40 dump passes a game all year, I hope this kid comes around a little sooner than later, or else kleinsasser/wiggins/and mr. taylor are gonna rack up some receiving yds.....


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

the kid they just drafted reminds me a lot of another quaterback in the NFL, he too is left handed, similar build, and is very mobile. If you haven't figured it out I'm talking about Vick, hopefully he can be as good if not better than mike vick


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Better hope for better than Vick, Vick will never win a Championship, just my prediction.


----------



## f.o.s. lover (Sep 27, 2004)

Look how good Daunte looked last preseason then blew ***, when you dont have to read complex defenses just about everybody looks good. Brad did win a superbowl with those dump passes.


----------

